# Dragon Cave



## Nizmo

whats all this hype about!?


----------



## FloorCandy

??? Do you have a link, I don't know what hype you are referring to lol, I feel left out.


----------



## Msmith1

FloorCandy said:


> ??? Do you have a link, I don't know what hype you are referring to lol, I feel left out.


lol same here


----------



## hell no they wont go

sorry but whats dragon cave?? is it like that game wow?


----------



## Brigit325

it's just something to do when your bored haha. well some people get really into it and start their own little dragon breeding programs. Dragoncave.net is the link. You just put the eggs in yur sig for the forums you belong to and people click on them and the clicks make them hatch. Some of the dragons are really pretty. I just get a male and female and freeze a hatchling for every kind of dragon. There's some rare ones like the silvers and golds that I still haven't been able to get but i'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Here is a link or you can click on my egg. 
Dragon Cave - Enter the Cave


----------



## bahamutt99

Heh. "Hype." Its just something for fun. Steal eggs, get them views to make them hatch, breed the adult dragons if you like, try to steal rare ones, etc.


----------



## meganc66

i had a dragon cave obsession a couple months ago.... it got really bad. i would sit there for hours waiting for an egg i wanted to pop up. i knew what times they dropped the new rare eggs off and what each of the little "descriptions" meant below the mysterious eggs that you clicked and.... i seriously was going crazy. i stopped, and i will say i am much better off lmao. i'm no longer a complete psycho! just a little one


----------



## Sadie's Dad

How do you get them to hatch?


----------



## hell no they wont go

soooo if i click on your eggs it will help hatch them or something?


----------



## Sadie's Dad

hell no they wont go said:


> soooo if i click on your eggs it will help hatch them or something?


I don't know. I don't want my little dragon buddy to die or run away


----------



## meganc66

they hatch by people viewing them. by putting them into your sig, anytime you post and someone looks at the page you posted on, you get a hit. if you get too many hits your egg becomes sick and CAN die. if you get a decent amount, your egg will hatch in around 3 or 4 days!


----------



## hell no they wont go

oh k then...im just sitting here clicking on ppls eggs...ladididadida...boredome...


----------



## meganc66

oh i forgot!
clicking on them also helps!
but too many clicks is bad!
so click peoples! but not too much! haha


----------



## hell no they wont go

ok...i dont want to be a muderer. lol


----------



## bahamutt99

Just put them in your sig on here and they'll be fine if you post regularly. You don't want too many views or your egg will get sick. Too few and it wont hatch. Keep getting the hits after it hatches to help it grow and mature. Check on your eggs daily, and watch for messages like this (paraphrased):

"This egg is soft, like there's something wrong with it."
"This hatchling has been sick lately, and doesn't move around much."

Those are indicators you're getting too many hits and overwhelming your dragon hopeful.


----------



## performanceknls

Alright I ave no clue how to do this but I will try, if I can hatch a chicken egg i guess a dragon isn't any harder..... right? lol


----------



## bahamutt99

There have been a lot of new eggs added since I quit playing in February. Almost everything I I've gotten in the last few days is something that wasn't available before. Good stuff!

Dragon Cave - Viewing bahamutt99's Dragons


----------



## Nizmo

some one click on my eggs lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Everytime I try to name my baby dragons it says this....

You try to write the name, but the ink disappears as you write, so you decide to try something else.


Why is that?


----------



## Nizmo

i still dont know how to play...


----------



## performanceknls

IDK either! Ok Lindsay tell us how please! lol

Oh and I click on everyones egg once to help out but I do not want to over do it


----------



## Sadie's Dad

I have a cute little purple dragon horse LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Nizmo357 said:


> some one click on my eggs lol


Who killed one of your dragons?


----------



## bahamutt99

People kill their own dragons. It gives you that option if you want to do it. Sometimes you can kill and resurrect to get a zombie dragon. Or at least, it used to be that way. Not sure if they still have zombies.

If it doesn't let you use a name, that's because its already taken. Try making a first and last name.

You don't even necessarily have to click all the eggs to help. I'm pretty sure just viewing the thread gives the egg/hatchling views.


----------



## bahamutt99

Oh yeah. You like to have a semi-balance between overall views and unique views. In other words, not the same person viewing your dragon over and over. So post them where different people will see them.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

bahamutt99 said:


> Oh yeah. You like to have a semi-balance between overall views and unique views. In other words, not the same person viewing your dragon over and over. So post them where different people will see them.


Wow

You have a ton of dragons. I saw you have some chickens. How did that happen?


----------



## performanceknls

Sadie's Dad said:


> I have a cute little purple dragon horse LOL


It's so cute!


----------



## Nizmo

Roxy_Nie said:


> Who killed one of your dragons?


i killed it. i know im a horrible person...


----------



## performanceknls

My dragon is sick why? ;(


----------



## StaffyMama

I had to go get one, they are kinda cute.. lol.

Except....BB code/html won't input to my signature, SO i put it on myspace.


----------



## performanceknls

yeah you have to be a vip to have a picture on your sig, I forgot about that.


----------



## bahamutt99

Dragons get sick from too many hits. Chicken eggs are out there like the other ones, but they're rarer. It says like "this egg is a third the size of the others" or something like that.


----------



## Nizmo

bump for dragon cave lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Look at my purdy Purple Dragon horse LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Wow thats hot.....Paul


Wanna breed our dragons?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

So can you breed with other peoples dragons or only dragons you already have?


----------



## Nizmo

they hatched


----------



## bahamutt99

You breed to your own dragons only, as far as I know.


----------



## bahamutt99

Well that's interesting. I bred my alt-Plant male to my summer female and got a strange, brown, crunchy-looking egg. Wonder what it is...


----------



## hell no they wont go

ok i got an egg YAY...so click on my egg but not too much!!! 


so now that i have a egg what do i do? and what is a unique view? ok i can only have one egg up!? ok how much i gotta cough up for more then one pic??


----------



## hell no they wont go

oh and in the mean time what do i do with the other egg i have that i cant post on here...no myspace.


----------



## bahamutt99

Why can't you post it? Does it limit how many pics you can have in your sig? Are you on any other forums you can post it on? If not, maybe rotate the eggs and put one in your siggy each day.

A unique view is an individual person. If 10 different people viewed the egg, that'd be 10 unique views. If 1 person viewed the egg 10 times, that'd be 1 unique view and 10 overall views.


----------



## hell no they wont go

bahamutt99 said:


> Why can't you post it? Does it limit how many pics you can have in your sig? Are you on any other forums you can post it on? If not, maybe rotate the eggs and put one in your siggy each day.
> 
> A unique view is an individual person. If 10 different people viewed the egg, that'd be 10 unique views. If 1 person viewed the egg 10 times, that'd be 1 unique view and 10 overall views.


i can only have one so i think im gonna pay for silver vip or something so i can have more then one. i'll rotate them.


----------



## hell no they wont go

so how manny views is too many ne ways?


----------



## Carriana

Ooooh! Click on my eggs!


----------



## hell no they wont go

click my eggs to!!!


----------



## Carriana




----------



## hell no they wont go

this thread shoulde just turn into a thread to post eggs for clicks!!! lol that would be great thoug. so we wouldnt have to worry about not being able to add eggs to signatures and not getting clicks and stuff. i dont want mine to die.


----------



## Carriana

hell no they wont go said:


> this thread shoulde just turn into a thread to post eggs for clicks!!! lol that would be great thoug. so we wouldnt have to worry about not being able to add eggs to signatures and not getting clicks and stuff. i dont want mine to die.


They can get sick with too many clicks too fast though. I think just posting them on here for viewing is good enough. And the occassional click *shrugs*.

I'm still trying to figure out how it all works.

Anyone know if the color of the egg definitevely determines the color of the dragon inside?


----------



## hell no they wont go

Carriana said:


> They can get sick with too many clicks too fast though. I think just posting them on here for viewing is good enough. And the occassional click *shrugs*.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how it all works.
> 
> Anyone know if the color of the egg definitevely determines the color of the dragon inside?


so ppl dont have to always click so they can hatch? this whole dragon thing is confusing me lol. so if ppl just look at my post with an egg on it does it count as viewing? ...basically whats the difference between viewing and clicking? and how manny clicks is too manny?


----------



## Carriana

hell no they wont go said:


> so ppl dont have to always click so they can hatch? this whole dragon thing is confusing me lol. so if ppl just look at my post with an egg on it does it count as viewing? ...basically whats the difference between viewing and clicking? and how manny clicks is too manny?


From their FAQ section on their forum:

Egg & Hatchling Growing Questions:

Q: How many clicks does my egg need to hatch?
A: There is no set amount. Hatching is based on a ratio of clicks, views, unique views, and time, so there is no magic number that you must reach. It is entire possible for an egg to hatch with 0 clicks. This doesn't mean that clicks don't help your dragon, but they simply aren't necessary.

Q: How long will it take for my eggs to hatch/mature?
A: Just as there is no definite amount of clicks/views/unique views needed, there is no definite time frame for hatching. Just try and get as many different clicks/views as you can. Every one counts. Time is a factor in the hatching process too, so even if you have a lot of clicks, you may have to wait for your egg to hatch.

Q: What happens if I hide my egg or hatchling?
A: Hiding an egg or hatchling prevents it from being viewed. While hidden, eggs and hatchlings will not receive views or clicks. Hidden eggs and hatchlings will display a "fog" graphic instead of the usual image, and anyone (excluding the owner) who tries to view the egg/hatchling will be unable to. Eggs and hatchlings can still die while hidden, and will not hatch or mature while hidden, but they can crack and grow wings.

Q: My egg hatched/dragon matured/was unfogged/was fogged, but it still shows the old image. Is this a glitch?
A: It is not a site glitch but a problem with your browser. Your browser has the old image cached and is displaying it rather than show the updated image, but others will be able to see the new one. Try pressing Ctrl+F5 on your account, clearing your cache, or simply waiting for the images to update on their own.

Q: How/When do I know what my hatchling's gender is?
A: In order to find out a hatchling's gender, you must wait until it is near maturation. At that time, the gender will appear on the dragon's page below its view and click information as well as appearing next to the "hatchling" identification on your scroll.

Q: How do you abandon an egg/hatchling?
A: If the egg was stolen from the cave you have to wait five hours to abandon the egg, but bred eggs and eggs grabbed from the abandoned page can be abandoned right away. You click "Actions" on the account page, then "Abandon". Once an egg or hatchling has been abandoned, it cannot be reclaimed.

Q: I try to abandon/freeze/kill, but I get "The input does not match the action!", how do I fix it?
A: You need to type the action in ALL CAPS, like it says in the instructions. If you typed the name of your intended action correctly then you clicked on the wrong action and should try again.


----------



## Nizmo

i got dragons now!


----------



## Carriana

Nizmo357 said:


> i got dragons now!


Awesome! I want mine to hurry up and hatch! I have been researching the different types and I think I have a good idea of which eggs I am aiming for.


----------



## bahamutt99

Oooh, I like that whiptail dragon.


----------



## Carriana

bahamutt99 said:


> Oooh, I like that whiptail dragon.


Which kind come out of the transparent eggs you have there?


----------



## bahamutt99

The transparent eggs become albino dragons.


----------



## Carriana

Lovely! So why the different colors of eggs? I'm still trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Nizmo

bump


----------



## bahamutt99

Different colored eggs = different dragons. Some are tricky. For example, there is an alternative black whose egg looks like a normal black, but the adult looks completely different. And there's evidently a different pink now, too. I had to snatch a pink egg just to see if I can get one.


----------



## Carriana

bahamutt99 said:


> Different colored eggs = different dragons. Some are tricky. For example, there is an alternative black whose egg looks like a normal black, but the adult looks completely different. And there's evidently a different pink now, too. I had to snatch a pink egg just to see if I can get one.


I was confused by the hole in the eggs. I thought they were all albino eggs. Doh! I am starting to get a hang of it.

What is my blue egg with the swirlies going to turn out as do you know?

I want a Halloween dragon!

New egg:


----------



## bahamutt99

The swirly egg is a skywing dragon.



Here's what we got for Halloween last year. Mua ha ha!



ETA: I first thought the hole meant my egg had something wrong with it. But then I figured out it just meant the thing was hatching. LOL


----------



## Carriana

I thought it might be the skywing! Yay, I like that one!

Oh and can anyone else see my scroll? It appears to me as just a box with a red "X" in it. I'm wondering if it's just my internet settings though.


----------



## Carriana

It's starting to hatch! My first EVER! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Carriana

It hatched! So excited! I have two others starting to hatch too!


----------



## hell no they wont go

heres what i have so far. 




my eggs hatched b4 they were supposed to i think. do i need people to view my dragons so they can grow up since they already have so many views when they were eggs? im gonna look over the common ? thing again.


----------



## Marty

Well I got me a couple but don't know what to do with them LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go

Marty said:


> Well I got me a couple but don't know what to do with them LOL


i dont do nething with them. just post them so people can view them and they will hatch.


----------



## StaffyMama

Here are mine. lol


----------



## Marty

What does this mean?

*(Please note that it is against the site rules to give aid to a user without their permission.)*


----------



## StaffyMama

Marty said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> *(Please note that it is against the site rules to give aid to a user without their permission.)*


You aren't supposed to post other people's eggs/hatching/dragons on a website without their permission.

So as long as you only copy your own codes you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## StaffyMama

Hey Lindsay,

How do you get more than four eggs at a time?
The site won't let me have more than four or I "overburden myself" eggs get put back..


----------



## bahamutt99

You can grab four, and then you can breed one more, I think. Once those eggs hatch, you can grab another four.


----------



## Marty

I'm gonna see if my two live before I try any more LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go

this egg is so pretty...is the cave the only place to find eggs?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

You can go to the cave and pick from the three that are shown or the abandoned ones. OR if you breed the dragons you get eggs from them.

-jaime... as she hijacked the keyboard LOL


----------



## Nizmo

i just breed my first 2 dragons. looooook
Dragon Cave - Viewing nizmo357's Dragons


----------



## Carriana

*Update*

I want these babies to hurry up and mature so I can get some new eggs:

    

Click away


----------



## Marty

Oh..... I just noticed mine hatched LOL 

I hope they get bigger though


----------



## hell no they wont go

heres my dragon collection so far.


----------



## Marty

If I cross my red with the black you think I'd get a black nosed Gatormouth Pit?

Hurry I got to get it done while there still young you know


----------



## hell no they wont go

Marty said:


> If I cross my red with the black you think I'd get a black nosed Gatormouth Pit?
> 
> Hurry I got to get it done while there still young you know


lol your a trip marty! you cant breed baby dragons you need to wait till they grow up.


----------



## Marty

I can't wait I got to get some sold for $1000.00 each 

I'm selling out at 4 weeks old


----------



## mygirlmaile

Marty said:


> I can't wait I got to get some sold for $1000.00 each
> 
> I'm selling out at 4 weeks old


LMFAO. Marty, you sure youre not BYBing Bullies?!


----------



## Marty

mygirlmaile said:


> LMFAO. Marty, you sure youre not BYBing Bullies?!


OH no... just dragons 

I see you don't have any you interested?

Cheap cheap cheap... 1/2 price just for you $1000.00


----------



## StaffyMama

Marty said:


> OH no... just dragons
> 
> I see you don't have any you interested?
> 
> Cheap cheap cheap... 1/2 price just for you $1000.00


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Hey Jaime Marty's looking for a dragon to breed his with. You guys can have some "PR Rare Blue Blood Dragons" 

hahaha 5k a pop i better get some of that


----------



## performanceknls

Carriana said:


> I want these babies to hurry up and mature so I can get some new eggs:
> 
> 
> 
> Click away


Hey! you have some bad a$$ dragons!!


----------



## StaffyMama

StaffyDaddy said:


> Hey Jaime Marty's looking for a dragon to breed his with. You guys can have some "PR Rare Blue Blood Dragons"
> 
> hahaha 5k a pop i better get some of that


Sweet check out my yard..... :rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

StaffyMama said:


> Sweet check out my yard..... :rofl:


We keep these guys outside


----------



## Marty

performanceknls said:


> Hey! you have some bad a$$ dragons!!


Just wait till I CH mine out


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Marty said:


> Just wait till I CH mine out


Man you aint gotta do that you know youre good to go after the first heat :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Marty

after?..................................

get yo money rite!! I'll have some baby's soon


----------



## StaffyMama

I can't stop getting eggs!! :hammer:

Here are the four newest ones:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Sadie's Dad

StaffyMama said:


> I can't stop getting eggs!! :hammer:
> 
> Here are the four newest ones:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


What happened to your other ones did you let them go?


----------



## StaffyMama

Sadie's Dad said:


> What happened to your other ones did you let them go?


Nope they are all grown up!

See!! 


StaffyMama said:


>


Well most of them...


----------



## Sadie's Dad

StaffyMama said:


> Nope they are all grown up!
> 
> See!!
> 
> Well most of them...


You want a pretty purple horse lookin Dragon LOL


----------



## StaffyMama

Sadie's Dad said:


> You want a pretty purple horse lookin Dragon LOL


I would love it, but I don't think you can trade them.... At least not to my knowledge.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

you guys all crack me up.....


----------



## StaffyMama

StaffyDaddy said:


> you guys all crack me up.....


you are just jealous you don't have any cool dragons gooooshhh. lmao


----------



## Carriana

This game is total CRACK!!!

   

And look! I got TWO gold stripeys about to hatch...


----------



## Marty

Well one of mine has wings... it won't be long now!!!!

If you have to name em yourself I need suggestion's?


----------



## Nizmo

you should name one rice bowl


----------



## Marty

Ok the big fat pink one is rice bowl, what about the other one?

And how do I get their pedigree/lineage?


----------



## Carriana

Marty said:


> Ok the big fat pink one is rice bowl, what about the other one?
> 
> And how do I get their pedigree/lineage?


That one is cave born so you can't find out it's lineage since it doesn't have one.


----------



## mygirlmaile

One should most def be named Shantel. Its a great name.


----------



## Marty

So how I'm I supposed to know if I can breed them?

Should I just cull them and start all over?

Looks to gassy to me anyway 

I joined the forum tonight to find out how to do all this but I'm not in yet


----------



## Carriana

Marty said:


> So how I'm I supposed to know if I can breed them?
> 
> Should I just cull them and start all over?
> 
> Looks to gassy to me anyway
> 
> I joined the forum tonight to find out how to do all this but I'm not in yet


I joined the forum too, but it's not terribly user friendly that I found.

To breed your dragons all you have to do is go to "Actions" and then select "breed". It will give you a list of available dragons of the opposite sex and you go from there. If it's successful you could end up with up to 4 eggs, or the dragons could want nothing to do with each other, which has happened to me twice now.

Some breeds cannot be bred with anything but their own breed: two headed dragons and pygmy. There may be more but those are the only ones I know of for sure.


----------



## Marty

I guess I have to wait on my three other eggs to hatch though 

Ya'll don't laugh at me I'm like a kid in a candy store with all this... I think its fun myself


----------



## hell no they wont go

Marty said:


> I guess I have to wait on my three other eggs to hatch though
> 
> Ya'll don't laugh at me I'm like a kid in a candy store with all this... I think its fun myself


lol you could be the byb of dragons...and give us some "rare" mix breed eggs. lol



thats my bunch of dragons so far...cant have ne more eggs till they grow up. but i bred the wierd, tall, dorky looking gray one with the mean,cool looking red one.


----------



## Carriana

I like it too, I think it's fun. A total time void but fun 

check out the lineage of this dragon. I didn't think you could get anything other than a green dragon out of a green/green breeding but this little guy proves otherwise. I don't know yet if he's just a stone of a geode though...



I started an account for my husband so he could play too (but really so I could get more Dragons when I maxed out on eggs or hatchlings, lol).


----------



## StaffyMama

Carriana said:


> I started an account for my husband so he could play too (but really so I could get more Dragons when I maxed out on eggs or hatchlings, lol).


That's sweet! I think that one is supposed to be really rare.

Maybe I should make "OZ" an account. LMAO


----------



## bahamutt99

Carriana, that's a geode dragon. Congrats!


----------



## Marty

Is there a secret cave or where do you find the rare eggs at?


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Hey Marty your red dragon looks like a cooked lobster tail LOL


----------



## Marty

I know, I wish I knew how to cull it LOL 

Looks bloated with gas, anyone got any Gas-X?


----------



## Carriana

Marty said:


> Is there a secret cave or where do you find the rare eggs at?


You have to just sit and wait for one to come along. Hit F5 repeatedly to refresh the screen. If you get a feel for the rare egg desciptions you can try to snag one when the 3 are sitting there with the "?" on them.

"This egg seems to have a glow about it" is a silver.
"This egg appears to be metallic" is a gold.

You can get rid of eggs and hatchlings you don't want by selecting the "abandon" option. When your dragon is full grown you can simply release it into the wild.


----------



## Marty

Thank's Carriana, your a big help


----------



## StaffyMama

This one is kinda cute. lol


----------



## hell no they wont go

heres some new eggs.


----------



## Carriana

Ditto, help these guys out 

  

And these guys need some growin' up still:


----------



## Carriana

StaffyMama said:


> That's sweet! I think that one is supposed to be really rare.
> 
> Maybe I should make "OZ" an account. LMAO





bahamutt99 said:


> Carriana, that's a geode dragon. Congrats!


I just saw these posts, missed em before.

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Carriana

I just did my first breeding! Two blacks and this is what I got:



*fingers crossed* it's an alt


----------



## hell no they wont go

Carriana said:


> I just did my first breeding! Two blacks and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> *fingers crossed* it's an alt


how long did it take for the egg? im waiting for my red dragon to lay one. i wanna see if something ugly comes out cuz i bred it with a goofy looken dragon.:roll:


----------



## Carriana

hell no they wont go said:


> how long did it take for the egg? im waiting for my red dragon to lay one. i wanna see if something ugly comes out cuz i bred it with a goofy looken dragon.:roll:


It should be instant, no waiting. if you don't get 1-4 eggs right away I don't think it took.

It tells you right away if it didn't work too, it will say something like "the dragons wouldn't go near each other" or "the dragons didn't seem interested".


----------



## hell no they wont go

yeah it said someting like they didnt seem interested but i tryied with anothewr male and it said i couldnt breed her again and it says how many days ago she was last bred...im confused


----------



## Carriana

hell no they wont go said:


> yeah it said someting like they didnt seem interested but i tryied with anothewr male and it said i couldnt breed her again and it says how many days ago she was last bred...im confused


Yeah, I think there is a bit of a flaw in the countdown to next breeding. All the dragons I tried to breed and was unsuccessful at have a "countdown" to next breeding that actually counts up. It doesn't actually tell you when you can breed again, it just tells you how long ago you last bred your dragon *scratches head*. My guess is that you have to wait 7 days, that seems to be a common theme with this game.


----------



## Marty

From what I've read you have to wait 7 days to breed again


----------



## Carriana

hell no they wont go said:


> yeah it said someting like they didnt seem interested but i tryied with anothewr male and it said i couldnt breed her again and it says how many days ago she was last bred...im confused


I was just looking at your scroll, you have a couple of hatchlings with less than 3 days left to hatch. If you go here:

Eggs will be Dragons - Home

you can add their dragon code (the 4-character code for) to add them to the emergencies list. They will grow up within the hour once you add them (or at least that has been my experience). I am all about waiting less 

You can add both eggs and hatchlings to this list.


----------



## Marty

I got some new ones hatching


----------



## Carriana

You sure do.

Since I can't add more than one to my signature *cough cough* I am going to have to post these puppies on here:

 

   

I really want this white striped one to grow up already so I can snatch another egg. *taps foot impatiently*


----------



## Marty

I'm clicking on them


----------



## Nizmo

Dragon Cave - Viewing nizmo357's Dragons


----------



## Carriana

Nizmo357 said:


> Dragon Cave - Viewing nizmo357's Dragons


Very nice. Looks like you are going for male/female sets of every breed? Out of curiosity, what's the signifigance of 357?


----------



## Carriana

I got a new brood - finally:

Two new 'stolen' eggs
 

These are results of breedings I have done
 

And as always, these babies just need some assistance growing up


----------



## Nizmo

Carriana said:


> Very nice. Looks like you are going for male/female sets of every breed? Out of curiosity, what's the signifigance of 357?


trying to but all i get is females. i've only got 2 males. dang!
357 was my racing number for motocross a long time ago and its just always stuck for computer S/N things


----------



## performanceknls

so when you breed do they always look like the mom? I bred a dragon twice and got the same one as the mom..... I want new looking ones!! lol


----------



## Carriana

performanceknls said:


> so when you breed do they always look like the mom? I bred a dragon twice and got the same one as the mom..... I want new looking ones!! lol


That's a good question. I've only had one successful breeding between dragons of different breeds (I bred black to black to black and stripe to stripe). On my husband's account we bred a green stripe with a horse dragon, the horse was the female and we got one horse egg. I abandoned it to the cave since I wanted to see if I could get a blue stripe and I did not 

So it seems that yes, maybe it's all about the female...good theory, I am going to put that to the test. You can get up to 4 eggs with one breeding. I've only managed to get one so far per but I keep hoping for a large clutch with rainbow colors where I get to choose the "pick of the litter". LOL

BTW, did anyone notice that there is a white stripe dragon in the smiley list now? LMFAO!!!


----------



## performanceknls

You only get one egg out of the breeding I think, then the rest go to he cave right? or can you choose which ones you want to keep.


----------



## Marty

You have to choose just one from what I've read 

And yes I'm clicking helping out others


----------



## performanceknls

I made this! kind of cool


----------



## Marty

Yeah I made one but it don't update that I know of


----------



## performanceknls

I found a chicken egg I think......


----------



## Marty

I saw one of those and couldn't get it at the time


----------



## Carriana

performanceknls said:


> You only get one egg out of the breeding I think, then the rest go to he cave right? or can you choose which ones you want to keep.


The dragons will produce up to four and the one you click is the one you keep so don't just go clicking willy nilly


----------



## Carriana




----------



## Carriana

performanceknls said:


> I made this! kind of cool


How do you get yours to link?


----------



## Carriana

Marty said:


> Yeah I made one but it don't update that I know of


It doesn't update, but you can make a new one once every 24 hours.


----------



## Marty

Yay, I got me one of them Louisiana swamp dragons


----------



## StaffyMama

performanceknls said:


> I found a chicken egg I think......


I thought so too but mine turned into a mini dragon. lol


----------



## hell no they wont go

one of my hatchlings died....guess ive been neglectful. ne way click my eggs!


----------



## hell no they wont go

Carriana said:


> I was just looking at your scroll, you have a couple of hatchlings with less than 3 days left to hatch. If you go here:
> 
> Eggs will be Dragons - Home
> 
> you can add their dragon code (the 4-character code for) to add them to the emergencies list. They will grow up within the hour once you add them (or at least that has been my experience). I am all about waiting less
> 
> You can add both eggs and hatchlings to this list.


where dp i find the 4 charactor code at!? i wish i saw this sooner.


----------



## StaffyMama

hell no they wont go said:


> one of my hatchlings died....guess ive been neglectful. ne way click my eggs!


I clicked on them all for you!


----------



## hell no they wont go

StaffyMama said:


> I clicked on them all for you!


thnx...i havent been on in a whole day and 2 baby dragons died...i cant take care of a friggen online picture but i can take care of a living apbt...go figure!lol


----------



## Marty

I'm clicking but don't want to over do it


----------



## Carriana

hell no they wont go said:


> where dp i find the 4 charactor code at!? i wish i saw this sooner.


On your scroll, click the "Get BBC Code" link and it shows all your dragons' codes plus their 4 digit "dragon number" on the left hand side to the immediate right of the dragon/egg pic.

Sorry your hatchies died 



Marty said:


> I'm clicking but don't want to over do it


You can't overdo it. Your individual click only counts once, same goes for each view. You can view unlimited amount of times but only your first view counts as "unique" and only the first click counts period. It recognizes ip addresses I am guessing so you can't over-click.

Am I an uber-nerd or what? I learn fast people, I am telling ya! LMAO


----------



## hell no they wont go

Carriana said:


> On your scroll, click the "Get BBC Code" link and it shows all your dragons' codes plus their 4 digit "dragon number" on the left hand side to the immediate right of the dragon/egg pic.
> 
> Sorry your hatchies died
> 
> You can't overdo it. Your individual click only counts once, same goes for each view. You can view unlimited amount of times but only your first view counts as "unique" and only the first click counts period. It recognizes ip addresses I am guessing so you can't over-click.
> 
> Am I an uber-nerd or what? I learn fast people, I am telling ya! LMAO


thnx i figured it out...ueah i really wanted them to grow up. and if you werent an uber nerd you wouldnt be able to help us...we would prolly be almost clueless with these dragon eggs. lol


----------



## Marty

You know what, this has keep me alive but I don't know how long, I try to stay out of all the other stuff and this was my last alternative but now I don't know


----------



## Carriana

Marty said:


> You know what, this has keep me alive but I don't know how long, I try to stay out of all the other stuff and this was my last alternative but now I don't know


What do you mean?


----------



## Marty

I guess it's time for me to quit playing games on here


----------



## Carriana

But why, they are so much fun!


----------



## hell no they wont go

why marty? there is no harm in having a little fun!


----------



## StaffyMama

Marty said:


> I guess it's time for me to quit playing games on here


You should definitely still play!!!!

All of your dragons are doing great. 

What dragons does everyone have now? Any new/cool/rare ones? :roll:


----------



## bahamutt99

I think I'm due for a new batch. And tomorrow I need to cook up some names.


----------



## Marty

StaffyMama said:


> You should definitely still play!!!!
> 
> All of your dragons are doing great.
> 
> What dragons does everyone have now? Any new/cool/rare ones? :roll:


I'm still playing, I was just upset is all


----------



## Carriana

My current brood:

 

I am trying to get an alt black from my two regular blacks, this is their second breeding. 

I got another geode, this one is a true rare; bred out of two stone dragons (I guess a geode out of two pebbles isn't considered rare). 

  

To see all my dragons you can look here: Dragon Cave - Viewing Carriana's Dragons

And that's just my account, my husband has all of the good ones. Snagged a paper dragon egg the other day  and his Dorkface (it's a "bloodline") white striped just hatched today! 

To see all of his: Dragon Cave - Viewing GMikey's Dragons


----------



## bahamutt99

Bump for my latest finds. Now to go cook up some names and descriptions for the adults.


----------



## Carriana

If a name isn't obvious to me (like Kringer for the green striped - remember, from He-Man?) I will look at the dragon code and see if I can make something from that. My black dragon YohYoh was named so because her dragon code was Y0yo.


----------



## Carriana

I just found out something kind of cool! If you have a red dragon (adult) you can use it to incubate other eggs to make them hatch faster!!!

BUT, you can only do this once every 2 weeks.


----------



## bahamutt99

Innnnteresting!


----------



## hell no they wont go

ok here are the new additions to my dragon crew. lol


----------



## Carriana

Thought this was pretty funny. I am still scroll locked right now with a bunch of color coordinated hatchies and one egg:


----------



## bahamutt99

Ooooh, the new pink dragons can influence an egg to be their gender.


----------



## StaffyMama

Marty said:


> I'm still playing, I was just upset is all


hooray!


----------



## Marty

Oh I got some nice ones LOL


----------



## Carriana

bahamutt99 said:


> Ooooh, the new pink dragons can influence an egg to be their gender.


Reeeeeaaallly?!?! I might have to get a pink one now. I wonder if any of the others have special powers...


----------



## Carriana

And look what you can do with the Green "Earth" Dragons:

"Earthquake Gives all of your eggs a chance to hatch early, with the risk of accidentally killing them instead."


----------



## Marty

I made my first breeding, I bred these two together to get the egg that has not hatched yet... wonder what kind on dragon I'll get out of them two?


----------



## Carriana

Marty said:


> I made my first breeding, I bred these two together to get the egg that has not hatched yet... wonder what kind on dragon I'll get out of them two?


What does the egg look like? It's going to look like one parent or the other.


----------



## Marty

The egg thats not hatched yet in my sig


----------



## Carriana

Marty said:


> The egg thats not hatched ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


I heard ya the first time. But what the egg looks like on the outside is what the dragon on the inside will look like. The dragon that hatches from that egg is going to look exactly like the blue one you bred it from. Mark my words.


----------



## Marty

I'll turn it lose then... I don't won't all the same kind of dragons, I won't some neat ones


----------



## ThaLadyPit

For anyone that's interested in horses, there's a link on there at the bottom of the home page that has the same concept, only it's horses instead of dragons! I haven't checked it out completely, but looks like fun for the equine lovers that can't afford an actual horse!! Horse Riding Game, Horse Racing Game, Horse Breeding Game, Virtual Horse Breeding Game.Howrse Virtual Horse Breeding Game is the link.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

wah! I can't put the BBC code in my sig.. do I have to have a paid subscription to do that?? I did post the html on my myspace page... MySpace - Veracious Vixxen! - 27 - Female - Morristown, Tennessee - myspace.com/bwilderedphotographix I'm trying to learn how to play.. reading the intro and whatnot... USER CP won't let me even put in the url for my stuff... Dragon Cave - Viewing LadyDreco's Dragons


----------



## StaffyMama

Did anyone else get a halloween egg??


----------



## Carriana

Yeah! They appear at the cave entrance every five minutes. Sometimes there are only a few, other times there are a lot and your chances of grabbing one are better. 

I keep seeing flashes of vampire dragon eggs in the abandoned egg area too, I am trying really hard to get one of those too!


----------



## StaffyMama

Carriana said:


> I got two


Me too! I was only going to get one so everyone had a chance and then saw people with four so I went for it. lol


----------



## Carriana

I think if you are trying to grab any kind of rare egg today is the day to do it! People seem to be abandoning their rare eggs so that they can grab Halloween eggs. I've seen lots of cheese dragon eggs, vampire eggs, stripes, etc in the abandoned area since last night! They go fast but I am hoping!!!


----------



## StaffyMama

I found another stone/geode one and a two headed one. That why i only have two of the orange-maybe pumpkin?? dragons. 

I really thought the vampire ones are neat but I didn't have the account last year.

The GP members made me want one, lol


----------



## Carriana

StaffyMama said:


> I found another stone/geode one and a two headed one. That why i only have two of the orange-maybe pumpkin?? dragons.
> 
> I really thought the vampire ones are neat but I didn't have the account last year.
> 
> The GP members made me want one, lol


Well I keep seeing the vampire eggs in the abandoned area so I think maybe you can still get the 2008 version once a year on Halloween maybe?


----------



## StaffyMama

I read somewhere they old 2008 vampire dragons have a limited "bite" action today and they can infect normal dragon eggs and turn them to vampires


----------



## Carriana

That's what I figured. Ugnh! I want one sooo bad but I can't react fast enough on this crappy old computer and my husband is hogging the "good" computer...BOO!


----------



## StaffyMama

Kick his butt off! LOL!

I had to wait to get to work to use the computer with the fast internet. lol


----------



## Carriana

It took me two attempts but I managed to make a Zombie Dragon!

You have to kill and then attempt to revive a dragon to make a zombie. My male black dragon didn't make it unfortunately...


----------



## performanceknls

Carriana said:


> It took me two attempts but I managed to make a Zombie Dragon!
> 
> You have to kill and then attempt to revive a dragon to make a zombie. My male black dragon didn't make it unfortunately...


How in the heck do you make babies with different colors? and how in the heck do you make a dragon, how do you revive it? Man you know all the cool stuff! lol


----------



## Carriana

performanceknls said:


> How in the heck do you make babies with different colors? and how in the heck do you make a dragon, how do you revive it? Man you know all the cool stuff! lol


I just pay attention to how this game works. They don't really explain on the actual site very well but I have figured it out...

The zombie dragon is a regular dragon that you kill (it's under actions) and then revive (also under actions). Apparently you can only do this on during Halloween. Neither action is guaranteed, I tried to kill several of my dragons before I was successful and then the first one I tried to revive wouldn't revive (RIP Rayvenne ). The second one took and I ended up with a Zombie Dragon. I never did catch a vamp dragon egg though...shucks!


----------



## reddoggy




----------



## bahamutt99

Carianna, so you were able to kill and revive a dragon to get a zombie? I've never been able to do it, but I also never tried on Halloween. Last year I got a vamp egg on Halloween, so I guess that makes up for it. Was busy this year and didn't even think to check the cave. D'oh!


----------



## Carriana

bahamutt99 said:


> Carianna, so you were able to kill and revive a dragon to get a zombie? I've never been able to do it, but I also never tried on Halloween. Last year I got a vamp egg on Halloween, so I guess that makes up for it. Was busy this year and didn't even think to check the cave. D'oh!


yup! You can ONLY create a zombie on Halloween is what I understand. You have a 20% chance of making one and I got one on my second try.

There's always the Xmas/Holiday Dragons coming up...


----------



## Carriana

So here's what I ended up with on Halloween:

 

These say "this egg smells like the autumn harvest" and once they hatch it says that the hatchlings enjoy running through the pumpkin patch...

I picked up one of these too since we're getting closer to winter and I wanted to get one before they weren't available anymore. 

And some regular ones:


----------



## reddoggy




----------



## Carriana

Carriana said:


>


It hatched an alt!!!!!!!!! I grabbed this one to replace my male black that I killed to make a Zombie and it ended up being my first black alt  Happy day.

BTW, Jon, I see you hopped on the bandwagon - welcome!


----------



## bahamutt99

I've already got a Christmas dragon. I wonder if there'll be one on Thanksgiving.


----------



## reddoggy

Thanks.... figured I should atleast check it out. When does it get fun?


----------



## reddoggy

I'm breed em and make 2ton blue ones and sell em for 7k a piece.


----------



## Carriana

bahamutt99 said:


> I've already got a Christmas dragon. I wonder if there'll be one on Thanksgiving.


I have been reading up on the DC forum (I am not a fan of most of the personalities on here but how else can you learn more about this game right?) and I guess the creator of DC, TJ, is pretty secretive and doesn't like to release info about the event/holiday dragons before release. My instinct tells me that there will be no Thanksgiving Dragon but you never know...

Plus, the Xmas/Holiday dragon is bound to be different this year than last. Just like the vamp dragon was the Halloween Dragon last year but this year it was the Harvest/Pumpkin Dragon. Something still to look forward to...


----------



## Carriana

reddoggy said:


> Thanks.... figured I should atleast check it out. When does it get fun?


When you snag a rare/uncommon egg from the cave. Also anytime you can grab some new eggs after your old ones hatch, because you don't know what you might be able to snag from the pile!


----------



## bahamutt99

Man, they are on it with approving the descriptions. All of mine are done.


----------



## StaffyMama

Carriana said:


> It hatched an alt!!!!!!!!! I grabbed this one to replace my male black that I killed to make a Zombie and it ended up being my first black alt  Happy day.
> 
> BTW, Jon, I see you hopped on the bandwagon - welcome!


Thats awesome. I was always wondering how you get those ones. Guess it's just chance?


----------



## Carriana

StaffyMama said:


> Thats awesome. I was always wondering how you get those ones. Guess it's just chance?


Yup, just chance it seems.


----------



## performanceknls

I have been trying to find more rare looking eggs and a few cool things I found but did not get them fast enough!

I say a two headed dragon baby

a Grey egg with a red Celtic cross

a cream egg with like brown rings, it was really cool 

and I kept trying to snag a mini dragon egg but couldn't


----------



## Carriana

performanceknls said:


> I have been trying to find more rare looking eggs and a few cool things I found but did not get them fast enough!
> 
> I say a two headed dragon baby
> 
> a Grey egg with a red Celtic cross
> 
> a cream egg with like brown rings, it was really cool
> 
> and I kept trying to snag a mini dragon egg but couldn't


The two headeds aren't terribly rare but can be hard to get sometimes. They come in 2 colors: 
  
The grey w/ the cross is a vampire dragon egg - extrememly hard to get! 
The cream w/ rings is a Ochre dragon. Less common because they cannot breed w/ the other breeds - 
With the mini's, keep trying, you will get one eventually.


----------



## Carriana

My current set:


----------



## performanceknls

Awe man! I tried to get a vamp egg and I saw 2 of them in about a 30 min period! thanks for the info on the others I though they looked really cool. I have a mini but I am another one so i can breed them, if I get the right sex of course.


----------



## performanceknls

I just saw another vamp egg if you refresh about every few second and wait you will find one in a short period of time. I just need to be quick enough to sang it!


----------



## Carriana

performanceknls said:


> I just saw another vamp egg if you refresh about every few second and wait you will find one in a short period of time. I just need to be quick enough to sang it!


Yeah, I hover with one hand on the mouse ready to click and the other on the F5 button (refresh) and still am not fast enough


----------



## performanceknls

oooo f5 got to try that one!


----------



## reddoggy

Yeah, no..... this game isn't doin' it for me. Don't have the room in my signature, can only have one IMG. My first egg died and my other two only have a couple hours left till they die.


----------



## Carriana

reddoggy said:


> Yeah, no..... this game isn't doin' it for me. Don't have the room in my signature, can only have one IMG. My first egg died and my other two only have a couple hours left till they die.


You can add your scroll to fan sites like eggswillbedragons.com where you will get the extra views. They have an ER too for when your eggs or hatchlings get down to less than 3 days.

You can also post your scroll name on here and that will help get views too.

What's your scroll name?


----------



## performanceknls

I got a Ochre dragon YAY


----------



## performanceknls

my new stock lol


----------



## Carriana

That little grey and blue one curled up is a stone bred Geode dragon. Those are fairly rare! Good catch!

I love the green stripeys too


----------



## performanceknls

the geo dragons are starting to pop up a lot so not rare anymore


----------



## Carriana

performanceknls said:


> the geo dragons are starting to pop up a lot so not rare anymore


The rarity depends on their breeding. Stone x stone = geode is still considered rare I think but a pebble(green)xpebble = geode is not so much.


----------



## t1dirty

what will this be


----------



## Carriana

t1dirty said:


> what will this be


It's a balloon dragon.


----------



## t1dirty

Carriana said:


> It's a balloon dragon.


thanks..............will it pop.lol...JK


----------



## hell no they wont go

bahamutt99 said:


> I've already got a Christmas dragon. I wonder if there'll be one on Thanksgiving.


GZZZ i am lucky to see those rare eggs if i go on. i have seen quite a few lately but too slow.  is there like a specific time or something when there are more rare eggs. or do you just gotta have sometyhing i dont called patients.


----------



## Carriana

Patience, boredom, or no life. That's me - ha ha!


----------



## performanceknls

Yeah I keep seeing vamp eggs but cannot snag one!!!!
where do you find the hidden eggs, what do they look like?


----------



## performanceknls

I found a orange egg that looked like swiss cheese and white egg with green polka dots. I could not snag them and have not seen them since....... bummer!


----------



## Carriana

performanceknls said:


> I found a orange egg that looked like swiss cheese and white egg with green polka dots. I could not snag them and have not seen them since....... bummer!


The egg that looked like cheese is a cheese dragon egg (go fig!). You're better off snagging one at the cave entrance (where there are three eggs with ?'s). They are pretty rare. They usually only end up in the abandoned pile when they are being traded and get snatched up super quick. Same with the green egg w/ white spots. That's a dino egg, I snagged myself a purple one today 

I don't think there is such thing as "hidden eggs".


----------



## Carriana

Here is my current catch:

WooHoo!!! A purple dragon egg!


----------



## hell no they wont go

how long did that one take ya!!!???


----------



## performanceknls

darn it! you got one!! lol Yeah the hidden egg was like covered in fog or something.


----------



## Carriana

hell no they wont go said:


> how long did that one take ya!!!???


Not too long, I got lucky, I was actually trying to snag some Cave Born Eggs for a breeding idea I had and that one popped up 



performanceknls said:


> darn it! you got one!! lol Yeah the hidden egg was like covered in fog or something.


Hidden eggs are owned by people and they are hidden from view because too many views can make an egg or hatchling sick or even kill them.


----------



## Pitwerks

Just got me a egg, i have a feeling this site is going to be a bad thing!


----------



## American_Pit13

Pitwerks said:


> Just got me a egg, i have a feeling this site is going to be a bad thing!


Cool Egg!!!


----------



## Carriana

Pitwerks said:


> Just got me a egg, i have a feeling this site is going to be a bad thing!


Where is it? Post it up so we can give it clicks and views 

You can also post your scroll link too so we can see what you've got. You can get up to 4 eggs at one time (5 if you grab 4 then breed one).


----------



## Pitwerks

Carriana said:


> Where is it? Post it up so we can give it clicks and views
> 
> You can also post your scroll link too so we can see what you've got. You can get up to 4 eggs at one time (5 if you grab 4 then breed one).


Should be on there, let me know if you still cant see it
http://dragcave.net/user/krazokevin


----------



## Pitwerks

So I think i messed up, I killed one of my eggs thinking it would just let me choose another, but now its just dead and taking up a egg space. Anyway to get rid of it? I cant abandon it


----------



## Carriana

Pitwerks said:


> So I think i messed up, I killed one of my eggs thinking it would just let me choose another, but now its just dead and taking up a egg space. Anyway to get rid of it? I cant abandon it


I did that once too. It takes a day I think before that egg space opens up.

In the future the best thing to do is abandon it. If you just grabbed an egg from the cave entrance you have to wait 5 hours until you are able to abandon it - lame but still better than waiting a day.


----------



## Pitwerks

Indeed, just glad it opens back up again so i can go hunting haha. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Carriana

Pitwerks said:


> Indeed, just glad it opens back up again so i can go hunting haha. Thanks for the information!


Anytime 

Just call me the super-uber-Dragon Cave NERD!


----------



## Pitwerks

Carriana said:


> Anytime
> 
> Just call me the super-uber-Dragon Cave NERD!


Hahaha from the looks of your scroll I'd give you the title of Dragon Champ.
Have another question for you  It says something about not allowing to help without there permission, then if i browse through someone else's it says they are getting help from another person or something like that. How does this benefit the person getting help and how do you go about doing that? Thanks again lol


----------



## Carriana

Pitwerks said:


> Hahaha from the looks of your scroll I'd give you the title of Dragon Champ.
> Have another question for you  It says something about not allowing to help without there permission, then if i browse through someone else's it says they are getting help from another person or something like that. How does this benefit the person getting help and how do you go about doing that? Thanks again lol


Basically, if someone views your scroll and sees that one of your eggs only has hours left and hasn't hatched (or hatchling hasn't matured) they can put it in the ER on some of the fansites that give views to emergency eggs.

I use Eggs will be Dragons - Home. Just add the emercengy dragon's 4 character code in the emergency section. I have been able to save eggs with only one hour left by doing this.

I also add my scroll there every couple of days because you get regular views there too.


----------



## Carriana

Just snatched another dino egg for myself - woop woop!

That makes two!  

Plus two cave born "elementals" (earth & water) for the bredding program I am starting


----------



## Carriana

BRAND NEW EGGS DROPPED TODAY!

There are three new breeds that just came out today. I got one of each - yippie!!!

  

ETA: This is also a great time to try and grab some rares since a lot of people are dumping their current eggs to make room for the new breeds. FYI


----------



## Carriana

Bump. 

I want an update on everyone's scrolls. Did anyone else grab any of the new eggs?


----------



## hell no they wont go

dang it. i saw the yellow polkadot one twice and couldnt snag it either time! geees these ppl are seriouse bout what they do. cuz the first time my mouse was like not even an inch away from the egg i clicked it as soon as it popped up but someone got there 1rst!!??!! i want your new eggs carriana.lol


----------



## Carriana

hell no they wont go said:


> dang it. i saw the yellow polkadot one twice and couldnt snag it either time! geees these ppl are seriouse bout what they do. cuz the first time my mouse was like not even an inch away from the egg i clicked it as soon as it popped up but someone got there 1rst!!??!! i want your new eggs carriana.lol


Then go get some!!!


----------



## Carriana

News flash: If anyone wants Vampire Eggs, tomorrow, December 1st is th e day to try and catch them again. I guess the "bite" action only works once a month and tomorrow marks 30 days since Halloween when they were allowed to start biting for the first time (yeah yeah I know I am a nerd!). So keep a spot or two open in your scroll and lurk in the Abandoned egg Pile and snag one! I plan to try!


----------



## Carriana

*VICTORY!!!*

My ninja fingers snagged one at last!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Okay.. I managed to successfully kill one egg.. so I'm trying again... I got four different ones this time...






Ok.. everybody please help my eggies hatch.. the last one i had in my siggy died!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

*i think Jaime has a problem*

so tonight after the cowboys beat the saints, jaime went to the bedroom to her laptop and checked on her dragons...

and wanted me to post this... LOL


----------



## Carriana

*DC Holiday/Winter Dragons!!!*

For those of you still playing:

The holiday dragons from previous years are able to breed from 12/21-12/28 so go stalk to AP and catch them if you can!  

Also, the autumn dragons have given way to the winter dragons. You can breed your autumns to get them or you can try and catch one. 

*Be sure to save room on your scrolls though because this years holiday dragon event is happening from 12/25-12/28 so you will need room to catch those as well!*

Happy egg hunting!


----------



## StaffyMama

These are pretty cute?

Got two christmas eggs too! 



:thumbsup:


----------



## bahamutt99

Is anyone still playing this game? The site runs so slow now it bums me out. Often the pages wont load at all. And I know its not my internet. Anyway, picked up a few. Nothing special.


----------



## Carriana

I stopped a while back. The last couple of times I went I had the same issues and the eggs I picked up ended up dying from neglect


----------



## bahamutt99

The site seems to be running pretty well again. New eggles are in my siggy. I've also got some new adults and hatchlings.

This kid could use some hits to get a little bigger: 

I'll post an incubator link once it resets. I didn't like the one it generated, and it wants me to wait a half hour to get a new one.


----------



## aus_staffy

^ I was wondering what those things in your sig were!


----------



## Celestial88

I'm not that active anymore but I have my own pure Hellfire, Spitfire, Ember, Terrae(However you spell it), an Harvest dragon lines. Noninbred for more of a challenge to continue. 
Only two I've really worked on.
Hellfire:
Dragon Cave - Viewing Lineage

Spitfire:
Dragon Cave - Viewing Lineage

I got bored with the site, the line was a way to pass the time. lol


----------

